# [Graficas] En verdad se puede lograr esto?

## JotaCE

hace unos dias un amigo me dijo que habia visto en un usuario de ubuntu le habia enseñado como mover sus ventanas y dejarlas como si fuera un cubo en la pantalla.

y acabo de ver esto y quede con la boca abierta... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:Xgl_cube.png

Fuente : http://es.wikipedia.org

Como puedo lograr eso???

----------

## achaw

Claro que se puede, y muchas cosas mas...

Deberias interiorizarte con, Xgl, Aiglx, beryl, compiz, compiz-fusion etc....Y que mejor que el wiki de Gentoo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Si quieres ver algunas demos en vivo:

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=beryl&search=Search

----------

## sunbqto

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO
> 
> 

 .

  Achaw, nunca me habia pasado por aca, creo que terminaria de leer primero el viejo y antiguo testamento, mas el Coran.

  Gracias , eh.

----------

## Luciernaga

Pantallazo del escritorio ...

[IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/8703/newberyl63df3.th.png[/IMG]

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/8703/newberyl63df3.png

Pantallazo del escritorio con efecto lluvia ...

[IMG]http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/1800/newberyl64us0.th.png[/IMG]

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/1800/newberyl64us0.png

Rotando un cubo de 6 caras ...

[IMG]http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6475/newberyl66xv9.th.png[/IMG]

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/6475/newberyl66xv9.png

... y con efectos animados, obsérvese la separación de las ventanas de diálogo en relación al plano de la pantalla ...

[IMG]http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/6267/newberyl62su5.th.png[/IMG]

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/6267/newberyl62su5.png

... y una muestra del Plugin "Trailfocus" aglutinador de ventanas ...

[IMG]http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/1958/newberyl65mu4.th.png[/IMG]

http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/1958/newberyl65mu4.png

Todo esto y mucho más es el nuevo Beryl instalado en Gentoo, lástima que no pueda conseguir (en esta versión de 64 bits) el efecto del Plugin "Reflection" como lo tengo instalado en la distro Molinux 3.0 de 32 bits.

[IMG]http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/5046/reflectionii7.th.png[/IMG]

http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/5046/reflectionii7.png

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Como puedo lograr eso???

 

PUUUUUFFFFFF !!!

Pues ..., con mucho trabajo y experiencia, y no desanimarte cuando topes con los fracasos.

Con emerge --pretend beryl emerald te se informa de un mundo de posibilidades, ¿conseguirlas? allá tú.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## devel

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como puedo lograr eso???

 

Yo conseguí hacer funcionar estas mejoras visuales siguiendo la guía de beryl, aunque si te digo la verdad no lo uso en el día a día en mi escritorio... solo lo activo temporalmente cuando hay algun usuario de otro S.O cerca...  :Smile: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

----------

## cy5

 :Smile:   Lo mejor del glx beril y demas es su bajo consumo de recurso en comparacion con win32 por que si te pones a ver win necesita 1giga de memoria para hacer el 25% de los efectos que se logran con los escritorios linux por ejemplo yo tengo una portatil que correo vista home premium tiene 512 de memoria procesador core 2 duo de 2.5mhz y va como tortuga quite eso e instale gentoo con gnome+ kde +beryl y va a 1000 millas que va me quede con linux ....  :Laughing:  se que por aqui en el foro hay alguien que tiene una hija que invito a sus amigitos de escuela y quedaron perplejos al ver lo que gentoo puede hacer ...   :Idea:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## aj2r

No te pongas beryl, ya hace un tiempo que es un proyecto abandonado. La comunidad de beryl a vuelto a ser una con la de compiz y ahora son compiz-fusion.

----------

## patan__

Esto es viejito, el Ubuntu 7.04 lo trae de serie. (...) habras estado viviendo en una botella sin internet? o quizas mirando mucho por las ventanas...

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *cy5 wrote:*   

>   Lo mejor del glx beril y demas es su bajo consumo de recurso en comparacion con win32 por que si te pones a ver win necesita 1giga de memoria para hacer el 25% de los efectos que se logran con los escritorios linux por ejemplo yo tengo una portatil que correo vista home premium tiene 512 de memoria procesador core 2 duo de 2.5mhz y va como tortuga quite eso e instale gentoo con gnome+ kde +beryl y va a 1000 millas que va me quede con linux ....  se que por aqui en el foro hay alguien que tiene una hija que invito a sus amigitos de escuela y quedaron perplejos al ver lo que gentoo puede hacer ...   

 

Ja ja ja ja me has echo reir y recordar las caras de bobos con la bocota abierta de los chicos y sonrisa malvada de mi hija ja ja ja ja fue y sigue siendo una muy buena travesura. Aun hoy en día lo sigue haciendo con otros incautos que van por la curiosidad de los comentarios de los chicos anteriores.

Para quienes tengan curiosidad por el tema aqui dejo el link Click Aquí

----------

